# crazy?



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

i have been thinking of getting into fly fishing...i have some questions:

1. first of all am i crazy for even starting another addiction?

2. what is a decent setup to start out with? I dont want to break the bank and then not even like fly fishing. would be mostly used for tailers in ML. i guess the thought is id keep it on board and if the situation arises it could be depolyed for tailers if time permitted. 

3. any thoughts on buying used to save costs on start up?


----------



## loukiii (Dec 14, 2006)

I got a decent beginners rod. Its a reddington redfly 9ft 8wt 2 piece. I'll sell it to you for $75. It's practically brand new.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

> i have been thinking of getting into fly fishing...i have some questions:
> 
> 1. first of all am i crazy for even starting another addiction?


Being a newbie myself - No but it helps. ;D




> 2. what is a decent setup to start out with? I dont want to break the bank and then not even like fly fishing. would be mostly used for tailers in ML. i guess the thought is id keep it on board and if the situation arises it could be depolyed for tailers if time permitted.


TFO has a good range for entry level to advanced.




> 3. any thoughts on buying used to save costs on start up?


Used can save you some bucks and they will normally let you try before you buy.  See the rod listed in this thread. 

Just my .0000000000000002 sense.
CR


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

Don't go to cheap as you will be up grading later. Albright has a pretty good starting outfit for around $150 as I recall. Call precision tackle at 352 686 9520.
8 weight is a good starting rod. www.precisiontackleonline.com.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey,
I am into fly fishing. I will be out saturday with several fly rods in the boat. We need to meet up and you can cast a couple if you like. Also, back when I was about 16yrs old I worked at a fly shop and did casting instruction too. At least you could try it out before you sink your money into it.
Wes

And no your not crazy.........Fly fishing is a great tool to have when redfishing. I tie some flies that have better action than anything on the shelf at your local tackle shop. The real art comes when you get sucked into tying your own flys and seeing how real you can make them look and act.


----------



## Biscaynenate (Dec 16, 2006)

Check out TFO rods.  They make a grade rod for the $$.  A friend gave me a TicrX 9 wt rod and I like it so much that I am going to get a 7 wt too.  Get an 8 or 9 wt rod and make sure that it breaks down into 3 or 4 pieces.  I like to take fly rods with me when I travel and multi-piece rods can be can carried on a plane.  Consider spending a little extra on your reel if you plan on using it for saltwater.  Anodized aluminum with a cork disc drag is they way to go but they can get pricey.  Rig it with a fly line that is designed specifically for saltwater.  These usually have a braided or single strand monofliament core rather than dacron.  They are stiff and don't turn into a limp noodle when it gets hot.

Go to your local fly shop and get a casting lesson and try out a bunch of rods before you buy.

That's my 2 cents!


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.castlow.com/saswfe.html

Check out this fly fishing expo.  Make sure you catch Lefty Kreh for a casting demonstration.  You can usually check out different TFO rods as well as other brands.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Dam just get that Redington 8wt. For $75 and start practicing .


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Holy Resurrection, Batman...

11 year old thread...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Outearly said:


> Holy Resurrection, Batman...
> 
> 11 year old thread...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Dam just get that Redington 8wt. For $75 and start practicing .


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SOB probably already has his own fly guide service by now...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backwater said:


>


I thought i saw Spock swim by with a mermaid tail while i was in the Glades. That means he has no knowledge on fly rods


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> SOB probably already has his own fly guide service by now...


He's probably got published F3 vids too of giant GT's and milkfish breaking rods somewhere in some undiscovered spot in the Indian Ocean!


----------

